# Modern Warfare 2 - Xbox Live



## VitaiSlade (Jan 5, 2010)

My gamertag is Vitai Slade. I'm looking for a group of good furries to run with in Modern Warfare 2. My kill/death ratio is almost always in the positive, I'm a patient and overall good, solid player. Add me.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 5, 2010)

>Implying that MW2 requires skill


----------



## VitaiSlade (Jan 6, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> >Implying that MW2 requires skill




I'm a good basketball player too.

...implying that basketball requires skill.



Yes, MW2 requires skill. Lol. You'd have to be an idiot to think it didn't.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd say count me in, but only if you played hardcore, and I haven't even gotten MW2 yet, just MW1 :l


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 6, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> I'm a good basketball player too.
> 
> ...implying that basketball requires skill.
> 
> ...



The only skill it requires: to be able to use a controller/mouse and keyboard. 

Try playing Tribes.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 6, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> Yes, MW2 requires skill. Lol. You'd have to be an idiot to think it didn't.



Just get a few 1888's and go hunting. Durr


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 6, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Just get a few 1888's and go hunting. Durr



Or "MARATHON, LIGHTWEIGHT, COMMANDO. DUAL GLOCK 18'S HURRR"


----------



## VitaiSlade (Jan 6, 2010)

Lol. These words coming from people who obviously have no skill/suck at the game...the ones who are butthurt from losing again and again and again. Roflmao.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 6, 2010)

or any gun with the heartbeat sensor and thermal sight


----------



## Riley (Jan 6, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> or any gun with the heartbeat sensor and thermal sight



That goddamn thermal sight.  Wallhacks are now weapon attachments!  Still, MW2 is a good time waster.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 6, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> That goddamn thermal sight.  Wallhacks are now weapon attachments!  Still, MW2 is a good time waster.



yeah i just hate that the thermal sight turned sniping into a no skill thing


----------



## VitaiSlade (Jan 6, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah i just hate that the thermal sight turned sniping into a no skill thing



That's why you use 'Ninja'. Good God. I'm tired of hearing people complain about the heartbeat sensor crap. If you don't like it THAT much, USE NINJA! Guess what? You don't show up on their sensor then!


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Jan 7, 2010)

If you wan't to friend me on live, I'll gladly play with you.
MW2 isnt the only game i play though, so i may not play at all some days, or i may play all day.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 7, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> Lol. These words coming from people who obviously have no skill/suck at the game...the ones who are butthurt from losing again and again and again. Roflmao.



>Implying that I suck when I usually come in the top 3 on the scoreboards.

Seriously, don't start talking about something you don't know about.


----------



## Fury Of Osiris (Jan 7, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> >Implying that I suck when I usually come in the top 3 on the scoreboards.
> 
> Seriously, don't start talking about something you don't know about.


 
ooh, top 3. i hadnt played the game in a month and was using a premade class and got second on ground war. place means nothing. Btw, im not saying im good, or bad, at the game


----------



## VitaiSlade (Jan 7, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> >Implying that I suck when I usually come in the top 3 on the scoreboards.
> 
> Seriously, don't start talking about something you don't know about.



Mhmm, sure you do. And I can do a triple backlip off a diving board.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 7, 2010)

Fury Of Osiris said:


> ooh, top 3. i hadnt played the game in a month and was using a premade class and got second on ground war. place means nothing. Btw, im not saying im good, or bad, at the game



No, place isn't everything. But it gives you a pretty good idea of what the players skill level is at.



VitaiSlade said:


> Mhmm, sure you do. And I can do a triple backlip off a diving board.



I do. Just because someone isn't good at a game doesn't mean they hate it. I suck balls at Counter Strike yet I think it's really fun. 

And maybe you can. I wouldn't know.

Also. 

U mad?


----------



## VitaiSlade (Jan 7, 2010)

> U mad?



No, I'm just naturally sarcastic to those I believe are of limited intelligence.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Jan 7, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> No, I'm just naturally sarcastic to those I believe are of limited intelligence.



Tell us why it requires such a wealth of skill compared to your other dime-a-dozen modern FPS, then?


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow this is disappointing agruing over a game that requires no skill at all just "Spray and pray." with MW2 IW is continuing to degrade COD further away into the abyss of unbalancedness


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 7, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> No, I'm just naturally sarcastic to those I believe are of limited intelligence.



Really now, tell me why I suck so horribly at the game when you've never seen me play? Am I not allowed to say that I think "Modern Warfare 2 doesn't require much skill" when I don't find it all that challenging? Must I conform to your god-tier opinion just because you say so?

Also



VitaiSlade said:


> believe



"Believe is something you do in church!" is an expression here. Meaning that you shouldn't "believe", you should know. And if you don't know, you should find out.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 7, 2010)

Someone saying they're intelligent but they play MW2? wtf


----------



## Krallis (Jan 7, 2010)

I like playing modern warfare 2, im a bit new to the series so im still improving but im allright. Im firvulag if your ever up for a game.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 7, 2010)

LMGs.  

It's kinda sad when you get the most headshots as the LMG player.  :c

Also Riot Shields rack up a lot of bonus points.  ;3  50 points for being shot at most of the time.  20 to 40 points for "Being a good distraction".  Akimbo .44 Mags are nice too.


----------



## Riley (Jan 7, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> That's why you use 'Ninja'. Good God. I'm tired of hearing people complain about the heartbeat sensor crap. If you don't like it THAT much, USE NINJA! Guess what? You don't show up on their sensor then!



Now if only you didn't get ninja at level 40 or whatever, that might be a reasonable counter.


----------



## Liam (Jan 7, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> My kill/death ratio is almost always in the positive,


It is a very sad day when the ratio kills divided by deaths is negative when the round is over.


----------



## Skittle (Jan 7, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Someone saying they're intelligent but they play MW2? wtf


^ This


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 7, 2010)

well this thread is doomed gets a 25 killstreak and nukes it. hur hur best kill streak evar


----------



## VitaiSlade (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm surrounded by idiots. >.> 

Yea, I'm done with this thread. I made this post to find other furries that play and ENJOY Modern Warfare 2, not to argue about its gameplay. Go figure. Fuckin' furries create drama out of EVERYTHING.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 7, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> I'm surrounded by idiots. >.>
> 
> Yea, I'm done with this thread. I made this post to find other furries that play and ENJOY Modern Warfare 2, not to argue about its gameplay. Go figure. Fuckin' furries create drama out of EVERYTHING.



yep were all drama whores if they would fix some shit it would be a good game


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Jan 7, 2010)

why are we arguing about bloody video games?
you can ignore all the shit you get for being a furry, but if someone tells you that a game requires no skill, or that your not good, its the end of the world right?
seriously, its a GAME, no need to get butthurt about it.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 8, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> I'm surrounded by idiots. >.>
> 
> Yea, I'm done with this thread. I made this post to find other furries that play and ENJOY Modern Warfare 2, not to argue about its gameplay. Go figure. Fuckin' furries create drama out of EVERYTHING.



People come with a conflicting opinion about the game

OP rages, calls poster a moron and pulls claims out of his ass.

People lol more, challenge OP's claims.

OP bawws, claim everyone is an idiot and they're starting drama, ragequits.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Jan 9, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> People come with a conflicting opinion about the game
> 
> OP rages, calls poster a moron and pulls claims out of his ass.
> 
> ...



OP posts a thread to find other furries that play and enjoy MW2

Idiot poster comes in and posts an unnecessary comment about his view on the game that has NOTHING to do with the original intent of the topic.

OP laughs, calls poster a moron and begins to make fun of the posters lack of intelligence.

People lol more, challenge OP's claims.

OP realizes that he is not going to find any furries for his group (the original intent of the post) and decides to stop humoring the troll of his topic. Calls out furries on their obvious need for drama and leaves.         

OP gets bored, comes back to check on his topic and reply to the troll for more epic lulz.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 9, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> OP laughs, calls poster a moron and begins to make fun of the posters lack of intelligence.



>Implying that you're intelligent


----------



## chewie (Jan 9, 2010)

im epic i won 5 times in a row on ffa it was fucking awesome


----------



## VitaiSlade (Jan 9, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> >Implying that you're intelligent



With an IQ of 140+, there is no need to imply. Nice try, but you fail yet again. Not to mention that my intelligence has no relation to yours whatsoever. Just because you are on the shallow end of the gene pool doesn't mean that I am in that same category because I enjoy making fun of you for it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 9, 2010)

I still won't buy the idea of someone being intelligent by supporting this game. =/


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 9, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I still won't buy the idea of someone being intelligent by supporting this game. =/



Mhmm, wanna play Quake 3? Although I'm more in the mood for Battlefield 1942 myself.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 9, 2010)

VitaiSlade said:


> With an IQ of 140+



If you did a real IQ test (you know, the ones that take several hours, and are very well regulated), you should be apart of Mensa International. 

You probably took an online IQ test, as most people do. They're not that accurate. They're pretty easy honestly.







Woo, I beat my previous best by 1 point. 

Also fuck, doublepost.

Wanna sign up together? We can tell them we took online tests and got 140+. Then we can go ahead and get 120~ on the standardized IQ tests.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 9, 2010)

my brother and dad play that game a lot or they play gears of war 2


----------



## VitaiSlade (Jan 10, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> If you did a real IQ test (you know, the ones that take several hours, and are very well regulated), you should be apart of Mensa International.
> 
> You probably took an online IQ test, as most people do. They're not that accurate. They're pretty easy honestly.
> 
> ...



There you go assuming again. XD You really are an idiot, aren't you? Yes, I took a real IQ test, with a real person there testing me. And no, I'd rather not be a part of Mensa. I don't feel it is worth $60 a year to be in some stupid elitist group. I could probably join beautifulpeople.com and get in with no resistance whatsoever, but I don't for the very same reasons I don't join Mensa. I think it's stupid. Besides, I'd rather spend my time on fun things like insulting people like you. :grin:


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 10, 2010)

ITT:






I'm done now, gonna study instead.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 10, 2010)

Hmm... so someone has multiple personality disorder and didn't know one of the users is him?


----------



## VitaiSlade (Jan 10, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> ITT:
> 
> I'm done now, gonna study instead.



>Implying that you study


----------



## Torinir (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## VitaiSlade (Jan 11, 2010)

Torinir said:


>



Yes, but it's so much fun!


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 11, 2010)

God is that all you boys are good at games and fighting each other like idiots over the internet?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 11, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> God is that all you boys are good at games and fighting each other like idiots over the internet?


yeah we're really good at that


----------



## Cylo (Jan 12, 2010)

... Are we not taking this thread seriously anymore?
'Cause I like the game v.v


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Jan 12, 2010)

this thread is useless...
it didn't even complete its purpose... 
so many useless posts, all for nothing...
how sad.


----------



## Renegade Kangaroo (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh you gaiz


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 16, 2010)

go ahead and add me.
CHROME NINJA113


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 17, 2010)

**trying to create fur clan**
usually in first place when I play seriously (which is 35% of the time, the rest of it is me just jackin' around and teamkilling/pissing teammates off)


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 18, 2010)

Just curious what everyone plays...
Ground War ftw


----------



## Mentova (Jan 20, 2010)

I guess I'll play some later or something... I'm not posting my XBL name here though, if you want it PM me or something.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 20, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> Just curious what everyone plays...
> Ground War ftw



Agree with this.

I like a little TDM and Domination thrown in the mix.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 20, 2010)

Uhhh...
1. I have it on PC
2. My kill/death ratio sucks as it is 1-kill = 2 -deathes
3.I only get into my country's servers.
4.I am only level 37, waiting to get to M16 and ACR.
Using usually bling pro, sitrep/stopping power pro and commando pro/steady aim pro for assault tactics and bling pro/slight of hand pro, ninja and steady aim pro for sniper.
For anti air tactics I use mostly the assault one with danger close.
I usually like assault rifles as a primary weapon, either magnum akimbo or shotguns with power as a secondary weapon.
5. I matyrdom.
6. I am a claymore master.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Jan 20, 2010)

Aleister The Wolf said:


> this thread is useless...
> it didn't even complete its purpose...
> so many useless posts, all for nothing...
> how sad.



You obviously aren't very patient. Fail.


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 20, 2010)

Aleister The Wolf said:


> this thread is useless...
> it didn't even complete its purpose...
> so many useless posts, all for nothing...
> how sad.


Ya could always add us lol
Then from there if this goes legit we add each other and so on and so forth.
I wont play leader because I can care less but if someone steps up and actually makes an effort to a clan or something Id probably join.


----------



## Ojikori (Jan 21, 2010)

Well If anyone is still viewing this My GT is "An Anthro Fox" send me a message and I'lll try and make room my list is full right now I do believe.

I play TDM mostly but I do enjoy domination and a few other game modes as well


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 21, 2010)

Ojikori said:


> Well If anyone is still viewing this My GT is "An Anthro Fox"


Your a furry arent you 
its kewl I wont tell


----------



## Mentova (Jan 21, 2010)

If someone makes a group I'll play with you guys as long as you don't suck giant cocks.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 21, 2010)

Fun game, cousin has it.  Surprisingly, I'm better at breaking dogs necks than he is, and I only played it twice.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 21, 2010)

Ojikori said:


> Well If anyone is still viewing this My GT is "An Anthro Fox" send me a message and I'lll try and make room my list is full right now I do believe.
> 
> I play TDM mostly but I do enjoy domination and a few other game modes as well



HOLY SHIT! I think I saw you before(like a month ago) when I wasn't a furry.


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If someone makes a group I'll play with you guys as long as you don't suck giant cocks.


I dont think I have that perk yet
-------------
Ill be glad to make the group (seeing nobody wants to step up and do it)
send me a pm if ya want to join..and just a heads up im a complete asshole when I play this game


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 21, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> I dont think I have that perk yet



you unlock it if you knife someone in their junk, DUH


and my gamertag is mediaflare, i play with a few furs already, most if not all are from FA lol


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 21, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> and my gamertag is mediaflare, i play with a few furs already, most if not all are from FA lol


added
anybody else just post here or send me a pm
I want to see a team of like 7 of us haha
any ideas for clan tags? (anything but [YIFF])


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 22, 2010)

well me and a few guys have the clan tag of [FurE] but i changed mine to [Ksun] with an umlaut over the u, to abbreviate kitsune lol

but yeah, if you add me i'll give your name to the others, and we'll kill


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 22, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> well me and a few guys have the clan tag of [FurE] but i changed mine to [Ksun] with an umlaut over the u, to abbreviate kitsune lol
> 
> but yeah, if you add me i'll give your name to the others, and we'll kill


yeah that be cool thx,  sent a friend invite to ya.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 22, 2010)

ya more people to the [FurE] clan... lets go kick some ass Kitsune! oh and my GT is Lonely Kitsune.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 23, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> added
> anybody else just post here or send me a pm
> I want to see a team of like 7 of us haha
> any ideas for clan tags? (anything but [YIFF])


rofl, I've used YIFF as my clan tag as a joke since MW1. It actually manages to piss people off on occasion.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> rofl, I've used YIFF as my clan tag as a joke since MW1. It actually manages to piss people off on occasion.



lol i love the comments you get while playing with tags like YIFF or FurE


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 23, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol i love the comments you get while playing with tags like YIFF or FurE


 I just went like 8 rounds with YIFF as my gt...nobody said a thing haha


----------



## Olaunn (Jan 23, 2010)

I play MW2 a lot and when I do it's hardcore team deathmatch or nothing. I hate other game modes because I can't use any weapons other than assault rifles or snipers. Well, I could, but that would be suicide.

 No, spraying the Uzi in hardcore gets me off and it would take a great amount of begging to convince me otherwise.


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 23, 2010)

All I do in hardcore mode is teamkill/team flash/piss off other teammates to kill me instead.
Even if your my friend on live i will still do that to you lol...fukin hate hardcore, no skill.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm going to be playing in a bit. I'll be playing with IRL friends probably but if something comes up I'll play some rounds with you furfags :V


----------



## Olaunn (Jan 24, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> All I do in hardcore mode is teamkill/team flash/piss off other teammates to kill me instead.
> Even if your my friend on live i will still do that to you lol...fukin hate hardcore, no skill.



 No skill? No offense, but are you out of your mind man? lol You do realize the reason it is named HARD-core is because it more of a challenge right? Have you ever even _tried_ to kill the _opposing _team?

 Just think a little bit: Non-hardcore modes give you an aiming reticule, boosted health, and a handy little radar thingy to find out EXACTLY where your enemies are located. And the most outstanding of all, they give out free ego boosts to "campers" and individuals with a fiber optic connection e.g. they can kill you with a couple a shots with virtually any weapon type, while you pitifully unload half of your M16 into their bodies in vain.

 Whereas in the land of hardcore...even the gods are vulnerable to peril. People with less-than-perfect connections finally have a chance to dominate the "higher ups" because of the obvious fact that all the little helping hand features stated above are removed.

 So: Hardies > Softies


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 24, 2010)

Olaunn said:


> So: Hardies > Softies


If they could mix both modes together and come to a medium I would be in heaven.  Like non-hardcore but with limited HUD and the works.  heh to me hardcore mode is like playing touch football.  and you cant say touch football takes more skill then tackle.  But hey whatever you like dude   Just sayin I dont like that gamemode  One touch and your down lol.  Damn missed H&K by a few hours lol, beer pong > MW2


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 24, 2010)

lol i might get on later tonight, probably around 8 EST


----------



## Mentova (Jan 24, 2010)

I may or may not be on later, depends on how much I wanna play dragon age on my badass PC.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm on right now with an IRL friend by the way.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 24, 2010)

im not sure why they added CTF,sabotage,domination and HQ. Cod+tactical game modes= camping and shitty game play


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 24, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> im not sure why they added CTF,sabotage,domination and HQ. Cod+tactical game modes= camping and shitty game play



nah i actually like it, cuz since ppl are mastering their perk combinations, i'm finding more and more guys with marathon pro and lightweight pro, running around knifing only


----------



## Milo (Jan 24, 2010)

at least it's not halo... :V


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> at least it's not halo... :V



Halo is awesome :c


----------



## Milo (Jan 24, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Halo is awesome :c



you're a 17 y/o troll with an xbox360... halo is perfect for you


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> you're a 17 y/o troll with an xbox360... halo is perfect for you



Umm.... I'm not 17. But I am in-fact a troll. Halo 3 sucks for trolling unless you teamkill everybody in team slayer (Which sometimes has hilarious results.) 

The game that's fun as hell to troll in is no-doubt Left 4 Dead. Fun as Hell, it conquers the boredom of those rainy days y'know.


----------



## Milo (Jan 24, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Umm.... I'm not 17. But I am in-fact a troll. Halo 3 sucks for trolling unless you teamkill everybody in team slayer (Which sometimes has hilarious results.)
> 
> The game that's fun as hell to troll in is no-doubt Left 4 Dead. Fun as Hell, it conquers the boredom of those rainy days y'know.



Clayton described xbox gamers pretty well... you should check out his xbox cliche picture lol, cause it matches you PERFECTLY xD


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> Clayton described xbox gamers pretty well... you should check out his xbox cliche picture lol, cause it matches you PERFECTLY xD



Who the Hell is Clayton


----------



## Mentova (Jan 24, 2010)

I actually find MW2's player base worse than halo's.


----------



## Milo (Jan 24, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Who the Hell is Clayton



he's a furry who likes to bitch alot, by drawing pictures of what he hates


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I actually find MW2's player base worse than halo's.



Mmm.... I may have to disagree there. 

Halo 3 is filled with the little 9 year olds. 

I almost never encounter the dreaded 9 year old on MW2, and when I do, it's more funny than annoying because a lot of the little kids on MW2 usually have very short tempers, so they are practically screaming the whole time while playing. Epic lulz I'll have to say.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> he's a furry who likes to bitch alot, by drawing pictures of what he hates



Hmmm..... Can you gimmie a link to this "Clayton" that you speak of?


----------



## Milo (Jan 24, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Hmmm..... Can you gimmie a link to this "Clayton" that you speak of?


http://www.furaffinity.net/user/clayton/


----------



## Mentova (Jan 24, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Mmm.... I may have to disagree there.
> 
> Halo 3 is filled with the little 9 year olds.
> 
> I almost never encounter the dreaded 9 year old on MW2, and when I do, it's more funny than annoying because a lot of the little kids on MW2 usually have very short tempers, so they are practically screaming the whole time while playing. Epic lulz I'll have to say.


Dude almost every game there are 9 year olds in MW2. And they are all terrible. I've lost so many SnD games because of that...


----------



## Milo (Jan 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude almost every game there are 9 year olds in MW2. And they are all terrible. I've lost so many SnD games because of that...



there were a few instances where I was ACTUALLY in a room of... intellectual people. you kinda start to worship the moments you get to actually enjoy a server <3


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude almost every game there are 9 year olds in MW2. And they are all terrible. I've lost so many SnD games because of that...



Hmm... Are you sure? I've only encountered two. And I play MW2, like, 24/7. 

What version of MW2 do you have? Xbox, PS3, or PC? 



Milo said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/clayton/



Mmm... I see... Interesting...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 24, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Hmm... Are you sure? I've only encountered two. And I play MW2, like, 24/7.
> 
> What version of MW2 do you have? Xbox, PS3, or PC?
> 
> ...



Xbox. It seems like 99% of players are 12 year olds who think they're the shit but fucking suck or stupid college gamer frat boy fags that also act super awesome but suck dick. And half of them are snipers.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Xbox. It seems like 99% of players are 12 year olds who think they're the shit but fucking suck or stupid college gamer frat boy fags that also act super awesome but suck dick. And half of them are snipers.



Actually, you can't be any more right there.


----------



## Milo (Jan 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Xbox. It seems like 99% of players are 12 year olds who think they're the shit but fucking suck or stupid college gamer frat boy fags that also act super awesome but suck dick. And half of them are snipers.



alot of people I enounter on xbox live ACTUALLY sound like they are 12. you can tell these people aren't older than 13 since they're voice hasn't even cracked, yet they talk dirtier than most people I know in RL... I can't help but wonder... "where's your mother while you're screaming "fucking shoot him!!! fucking shoot him!!!" 0_o


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> alot of people I enounter on xbox live ACTUALLY sound like they are 12. you can tell these people aren't older than 13 since they're voice hasn't even cracked, yet they talk dirtier than most people I know in RL... I can't help but wonder... "where's your mother while you're screaming "fucking shoot him!!! fucking shoot him!!!" 0_o



So true.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

The more I play this the more I hate it. Infinity ward can't design anything other than an addictive leveling system worth shit -_-


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The more I play this the more I hate it. Infinity ward can't design anything other than an addictive leveling system worth shit -_-


I want my COD2 back


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> I want my COD2 back


I want red orchestra 2 to come out...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> alot of people I enounter on xbox live ACTUALLY sound like they are 12. you can tell these people aren't older than 13 since they're voice hasn't even cracked, yet they talk dirtier than most people I know in RL... I can't help but wonder... "where's your mother while you're screaming "fucking shoot him!!! fucking shoot him!!!" 0_o



Those are the fun ones to kill.  :3

Especially when you longshot them with a machine pistol.  (M93 <3)


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 25, 2010)

i still own rainbow six vegas two and would love to play that with a team of four lol, BUT i'm heavily thinking of selling MW2 cuz it's not fun anymore lol


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 25, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i still own rainbow six vegas two and would love to play that with a team of four lol, BUT i'm heavily thinking of selling MW2 cuz it's not fun anymore lol


True...like last night im tired of getting frustrated by bs and Lonely Kit always being the host.  im up for vegas if anyone else want to.  Terrorist Hunt ftw


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 25, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> True...like last night im tired of getting frustrated by bs and Lonely Kit always being the host.  im up for vegas if anyone else want to.  Terrorist Hunt ftw



lol mysterious lonelykit lag!  but fuck yeah we should all do some terrorist huntin'!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 25, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> lol mysterious lonelykit lag!  but fuck yeah we should all do some terrorist huntin'!



LonelyKit sad... LonelyKit not want be host... LonelyKit want play terrorist hunt.
Well, only if you all can keep up! lol XD


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 25, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> Well, only if you all can keep up! lol XD


I honestly didnt have a hard time with that last night


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll play some MW2 now if you're up for it. My RL friends are in class so I won't have to ditch them to play with you guys :V


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'll play some MW2 now if you're up for it. My RL friends are in class so I won't have to ditch them to play with you guys :V


Ill be on tonite, im off to the rec right now to get totally jacked on HGH then have a 6-8:30pm class   then homework then ill be on I hope.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> Ill be on tonite, im off to the rec right now to get totally jacked on HGH then have a 6-8:30pm class   then homework then ill be on I hope.


Aight, I'll go back to installing my over 9000 games on my new computer... fuck this takes forever.


----------



## Fernin (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm up for some games as well, toss an FR to Fernin.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 25, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> I honestly didnt have a hard time with that last night



lol giggidy, well i'm on r6v2 right now, i'm mediaflare, ADD! i'll be on for a couple hours


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 25, 2010)

im hopping on R6V2... LETS GO!!!


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 25, 2010)

damnit I missed Kit by like 10 minutes lol...my freaking professor wouldnt shut up and we sat there an extra ten minutes past class ending


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jan 25, 2010)

if anyone wants to play MW2 im up fr it.. add me: GayFurryBoy


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 25, 2010)

ya i'm pretty much gonna revert to R6V2, MW2 is losing it's lust, but showing off my neat camo patterns and slaying terrorizers still doesnt lose in my heart


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 26, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> ya i'm pretty much gonna revert to R6V2, MW2 is losing it's lust, but showing off my neat camo patterns and slaying terrorizers still doesnt lose in my heart


Im just tired of the almost cartoony action in mw2, jump outa windows shooting at people with sniper rifle midair then using commando perk to lunge and knife the guy right when you land then launching an ac130 which gets shot down by a Javelin missile blehhhhhhhh *faints*


----------



## kalusk9 (Jan 30, 2010)

if any of you guys are hardcore player you can hit me up

gamertag is SaberActual


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> Im just tired of the almost cartoony action in mw2, jump outa windows shooting at people with sniper rifle midair then using commando perk to lunge and knife the guy right when you land then launching an ac130 which gets shot down by a Javelin missile blehhhhhhhh *faints*


This is exactly why I haven't been playing it recently.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice, supporting games that don't last a long time.


----------



## outward (Jan 31, 2010)

Funny,

No one mistakes me for a 12 year old boy on MW2.

Which is a first,

Halo is bad about that.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Feb 2, 2010)

Vitai Slade

...is my gamertag.  Add me furries!


----------



## VitaiSlade (Feb 3, 2010)

Playin right now for another hour or two


----------

